# sugarglidder is coming for deliveries on sunday july 6th



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello ill be stopping at all the normal places

Mississauga on whittle road from 830-915am
Weston road and 401 at staples 1015-11am
Scarborough kennedy commons 1130-2pm


I will be in my new van! A dark blue dodge caravan! Same spot out in the parking lot by pet smart!

FROZEN FOOD by preorder only please all are $5/lb or 5 lbs for $20 limited quantities
PRE ORDER ONLY PLEASE. AS ITS HOT OUT AND I DONT WANT IT TO DETHAW AND HAVE TO THOW IT OUT
Bloodworms
krill
red shrimp
daphnia

Baby brine shrimp $12/lb
baby brine shrimp cube packs $2 each


IF ITS NOT ON THE LIST JUST ASK I MAY HAVE IT 



FLAKES
spirulina flake $14/lb
brine shrimp flake $14/lb
veggie flake $14/lb
cichlid flake $12/lb
earthworm flake $16/lb
color flake $14/lb

PELLETS

algae wafers $12/lb
1. 5mm krill pellet $5/ lb
4mm krill pellet $5/lb
6mm krill pellet $5/lb limited quantity
Algae wafers $12/lb hopefully 
earthworm sticks $14/lb
veggie with calcium sticks $14/lb

50 microns golden pearl $32/lb $8. 75/ 1/4lb
100-200 golden pearl same price
300-500 golden pearl same price

New life spectrum limited quantities only available by the pound if ordered
Growth pails 1600 grams $60 $19/lb
1 mm cichlid formula 2000 grams $60 $15/lb
2 mm medium fish formula 2000 grams $60 $15/lb
3 mm large fish formula 2000 grams $60


Cascade heaters most avalible

50 watt $15
100 watt $15.50
150 watt $16
200 watt $17
300 watt $19


Jager heaters ask for what is left not to sure 

150 watt $32
200 watt $32.50
250 watt $34
300 watt $34.50

Hydro sponge filters

Mini $7.50
#1 $7.50
#2 $8
#4 $9
#5 $10.50 
pro sponges are avalible

Just sponge

Mini $1.75
#1 $2 .00
#2 $3.00
#4 $4. 00
#5 $4. 75


Caves quantity discounts apply
Handmade bn pleco caves $6
1 1/2" euro D shape cave $7
2" euro D shape cave $9
2" round cave $60
Handmade split caves $75
Double calvus cave $7
Single calvus cave $6 2 for $10
Terra cotta medium round cave $6
terra cotta discus cone $11
White discus cones 3 types available $10
1 1/2" square cave $6

8" by 20" fish bags $9.50/100
10" by 22" fish bags $13/100


Aquaclear 110 $80 Ltd
Aquaclear 70 $65 Ltd

Aqueon 10-20 gallon filter hob $12



Thanks 


John


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

I ALSO HAVE LARGE EGG TUMBLERS FOR $30 each or 2 for $50.

thanks

john

email me please as my internet has been off and on for weeks now not to stable with my internet but emails i can answer quick or tect me also

[email protected]


----------



## dragon1974 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sent you an email but I didn't get anything back. Sorry John, just want to confirm up for sunday


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

PM sent but no response ??


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

If you email me ive responded text me if not please


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello everyone please send your orders to my email as if I dont get a order its hard to know what to bring I alway bring extra also! If I dont get enough orders ill have to stop making trips to the gta


----------



## dragon1974 (Aug 27, 2012)

sugarglidder said:


> Hello everyone please send your orders to my email as if I dont get a order its hard to know what to bring I alway bring extra also! If I dont get enough orders ill have to stop making trips to the gta


Yep done already. Thanks


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

PM responded to 
Thank you !


----------

